#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαιώματα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών σε ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές μελέτες

## Xάρης

Βάσει του από ΒΔ/16.3.1950, οι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής της μελέτης και επίβλεψης απλών ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, των οποίων η αξία δεν υπερβαίνει το 1.000.000δρχ (2.964,70¤), (Π.Δ.902/75) η εγκατάσταση δεν διαθέτει συνολική κινητήρια δύναμη μεγαλύτερη των 50HP, μη υπολογιζόμενης της τυχόν εφεδρικής και η εγκατάσταση κεντρικής θέρμανσης δεν υπερβαίνει τις 40.000 θερμομονάδες.

Το ΒΔ της 16.3.1950 θα το βρείτε ΕΔΩ.
Τροποποιήσεις του παραπάνω:
_ Το ΒΔ της 24.11.1953 θα το βρείτε ΕΔΩ.
_ Το ΒΔ της 2.8.1958 θα το βρείτε ΕΔΩ.
_ Το Π.Δ. 902/75 θα το βρείτε ΕΔΩ.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Χάρη, αυτά τα ''δικαιώματα'' τα έχουν όλοι οι διπλωματούχοι ανωτάτων τεχνικών σχολών ''άλλης ειδικότητας'' από εκείνης του μηχανολόγου-ηλεκτρολόγου, βάσει της εγκ.-125/20-9-1983, υπουργείου Χ.Ο.Π., διεύθυνση Γ4 και η αιτία του κακού είναι ο Ν.4663/1930.

----------


## sundance

1. κλιματισμο και καυσιμο αεριο υπογραφουν?

2. με ηλεκτρολογικα, υδρευση-αποχετευση, παθητικη/ενεργητικη πυροπροστασια τι γινεται?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Όχι και στα δύο
2. Ύδρευση & αποχέτευση σίγουρα. Ηλεκτρολογικά δεν γνωρίζω, νομίζω και εδώ με περιορισμούς ως προς το ύψος του προϋπολογισμού. Παθητική 100% και χωρίς περιορισμούς. Ενεργητική όχι.

----------

